# ACK!!!!!! termites



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

Looking for some advice as we are having the house tented for termites on Monday. We will not be able to return until Wed afternoon.

I looked around and found that people have had good luck shrink wrapping their tank once ALL EQUIPMENT is removed( filters,heaters, powerheads, CO2 etc.

I had eight tanks set up. I had to break down my vertical rack with four 40 gal tanks as the rack construction does not allow for a complete seal. 
I'll sell these some time in the future.
That leaves me with a 75 gal, a 55, a 40 breeder and a 29 gal tank. All tanks have Eheim canister filters.

I do not know what's best as far as what to do once the filter is removed. Do I clean them after removal?
What if I just un hooked them and did not clean?
Pretty sure that would be a disaster.

Should I try to keep them all running in one trash can or is that a bad idea....


I need some Help - please
Thx

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

Anyone?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

HMMM

as far as water movement,, i have built a carbon filter for air pump before that way u can keep water moving for ur fishies

i 1 inch diameter pvc pipe about 10 inches long filled with activated carbon will help absorb the chemicals. run the air line in one side and out the other, the tighter packed the better as the air has to seep past the carbon.

this way u can seal the tanks and keep fish alive

as for filters, stick em outside with some slightly ammoniated water in a garbage can and leave them running.. keep temps around 40-50 degrees and bacteria will keep on chuggin


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for your reply Blazing wolf



The Termite company will not allow an air pump. 
I have shrink wrap from Home Depot and some of the special bags they give you for food, meds etc

Snipped

as for filters, stick em outside with some slightly ammoniated water in a garbage can and leave them running.. keep temps around 40-50 degrees and bacteria will keep on chuggin[/QUOTE]


Ammoniated water .... Ummm can you say more so I might be able to understand the thought process.

If I do this I expect that I will clean each filter before hand with tank water. When I have all four filters clean can I use fresh water that has been declorinated. 
Or must I use old tank water.

I cannot carry any weight as I recently popped a disc in my neck (C6-C7) But I probably can siphon water from second floor to rear yard.

What do you think.
I really appreciate your response



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

old tank water would be perfect
and u could easily just drop some flakes of food into that water, it will give the bacteria in all ur cannisters all they need over the next few days


and if they say no air pumps with carbon filters. then they need to gaurantee ur livestock inthe event they die frm oxygen loss


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

In the garbage cans I would use a handful or two of a slower dissolving pellet food, perhaps shrimp pellets or a carnivore wafer to last a few days. If you can dose daily you could use ammonia that is sold for cleaning. No perfumes, no surfactant, just pure ammonia. Add enough to test 5 ppm the first day, then test and add enough to test 3 ppm after that. 
Running all the filters is optional. You could dump all the media from all the filters in the garbage can and just run one pump or power head. The bacteria need good circulation, high oxygen levels and good ammonia levels. 

I would clean the tanks and filters before. Yes, used tank water is perfect for cleaning the filters, and for filling the garbage can. 

I would not feed the fish.


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

Really appreciate the responses. Not being one to move forward without a plan, I decided to check out the shrink wrap. The wrap is only 20 inches wide and it did not do what I had hoped....

Plan B
I already started cleaning filters and since I only use lava rock I can put all of it in a 10 gallon tank with a korallia. Do I understand correctly to also use an air stone? I will not have access during the tenting so I can add some shrimp food as well as fish flake food to the 10 gallon tank

I am going to use bags provided and use them to wrap up or seal the top. My larger tanks are acrylic, the others glass. I went to the local hardware store and got double sided tape along with the blue 3 m masking tape. I am going to lay down some blue tape first about 3 to 4 inches from the top of the tank. I will apply the double stick on to the blue tape. I have
Cut up the bags cutting out the bottom and cut it so its now a sheet. I will with my wife's help adhere the plastic to the rear of the tank first followed by the front and then both sides....like a Christmas present in reverse. Then I will put blue tape over the edges.
I will start the wrapping process tomorrow and seal the front early Monday morning. 

All in all I have about 3o different plants. As a precaution I set up a little tank at work about six weeks ago. I managed to get 15 different plants in that thing...lol

I will be glad when this is over





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

Any last minute advice



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

All ready.....figured a pic or two may help someone in the future. 
Vikane gas tomorrow morning - 
I wrapped each tank twice, using the special bags provided. I have five tanks and broke down a vertical setup for emersed plants. I picked up 3m tape and double sided tape, about fifty bucks worth.
On my larger tanks I left one hole open for an air stone that will be removed in the AM as well as a heater. I did 50 % water changes three days ago and then agin today. I added no fertilizers.
Here are some pictures 























I will post the outcome on Wednesday or Thursday this week.

Fingers XXX

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

I hope this works out for you.


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for good luck posts. Pretty weird in my living room this AM. I have had tanks in this house for at least 15 years and its dark in here.....lol
My lights usually come on for about 40 minutes before I jump in the shower. Feels weird not knowing if thIs is going to work or not .......

I am going to be busy Wednesday night......either cleaning or re installing everything. All in all it took up the weekend between getting stuff out, cleaning some of it( filter pipes still need a cleaning) packing it up and then getting it out of the house. I had to take all my rocks, DW, gravel blah blah blah and put outside. Actually it took longer than the weekend because I started this little chore two weeks ago

I hope I never have to do this again.......


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

It looks like you've done everything you can possibly do short of removing the tanks from the house, which I know isn't feasible.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

the best thing u did was the water changes. reducing organics reduces the biological oxygen demand for the tank which will help the fauna survive the next few days


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Wow, that's scary. My fingers are crossed for you.

I think I would have put in some H2O2, as used for a whole tank algae treatment, just prior to sealing. It releases a lot of oxygen as it reacts. I've used it along with heavy aeration to more quickly reverse the effects of CO2 overdose. Not sure if it's necessary or even effective here though.


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

DarkCobra said:


> Wow, that's scary. My fingers are crossed for you.
> 
> I think I would have put in some H2O2, as used for a whole tank algae treatment, just prior to sealing. It releases a lot of oxygen as it reacts. I've used it along with heavy aeration to more quickly reverse the effects of CO2 overdose. Not sure if it's necessary or even effective here though.


Thanks DarkCobra - that was an excellent suggestion. I have a ton of it at home but did not think to do the H2O2 thing.

Thanks also for those wishing me well

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD.

Here is an update
The house bagged









Here something else I had not counted on. 








The gas line!
Termite company called the gas company to do a shut off, no doubt for liability, just in case they blow your house up. Well the guy came out and showed us OUR side of the meter. You can clearly see the pipe is deteriorated to the point where it has to be replaced. Supposed to get back in tomorrow but it is going to be 38 degree tomorrow night and I may not have heat because I can not test the gas system once repaired until I turn off all the valves/ shutoff for individual appliances. This is the only way I can test the entire system... I would know as i I am a construction inspector for the State of Ca.

So here we go.....wish me luck
Lets hope it does not cost me additional money for motels rooms. If it does get to 39 with no neat ...I M pretty sure all the cish and critters will be dead....
I HOPE NOT!

One thing is for sure. I am glad I am posting this stuff so someone can benefit from my experience.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

Awww man that is scarey how that gas line looks. And what a pain to deal with on top of this. I hope it all works out alright. 

Dude - why do they have to make the tent so gawdy looking? It looks like a circus tent!


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

wendyjo said:


> Dude - why do they have to make the tent so gawdy looking? It looks like a circus tent!


No doubt. Looks like one of those inflatable bounce houses used at kids' parties. I can just see all the termites jumping around inside, having a good old time - until the poison sets in.

BOUNCE HOUSE OF DOOOOOOM! :icon_evil


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

wendyjo said:


> Awww man that is scarey how that gas line looks. And what a pain to deal with on top of this. I hope it all works out alright.
> 
> Dude - why do they have to make the tent so gawdy looking? It looks like a circus tent!




Lol....I live in Los Angeles... A real circus


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

DarkCobra said:


> No doubt. Looks like one of those inflatable bounce houses used at kids' parties. I can just see all the termites jumping around inside, having a good old time - until the poison sets in.
> 
> BOUNCE HOUSE OF DOOOOOOM! :icon_evil


Your in a better place to laugh 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## zoragen (Nov 3, 2009)

wow - the gas line problem on top of the termites!!

Silver lining is that line NEEDS to be replaced & when would you have found the problem otherwise?


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

Update... Digging going well

Lol









Tomorrow we replace the line and no doubt will have remove some concrete on the left.
But the big thing on my mind is MY TANKS
Since I am taking the day off to deal with the gas line I will be chopping to cut open the tanks after air quality is less than 5 ppm. 
More on this saga tomorrow...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Aquaticz said:


> Your in a better place to laugh


Yes, but laughing may be the only thing that may saves your sanity too! I know you must best climbing the walls right now.


----------



## WestHaven (Jun 30, 2012)

That gas line is scary. It's good you found it before it had an accident. Good luck with your tanks.


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

I have ONE MORE HOUR B4 I see the Tanks. Not being very successful in eating breakfast to waste time

I am going nuts. With anticipation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

Drum roll please............


Everything and I mean absolutely every plant plant and fish SURVIVED. WHHHHHHHHOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOO

I LOVE TO CURSE BUT WON't do it here

THS IS FRIGGIN FANTASTIC

THANKS EVERYONE. 
WE NOW KNOW A SUCCESSFUL WAY IF THIS EVER HAPPENS TO YOU





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## dougolasjr (Mar 3, 2010)

Glad everything made it.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

HALLELUJAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!

im ecstatic for you!!!!


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

Yay! *High Five*


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

YES!!!

So glad everything worked out ok!


----------



## zoragen (Nov 3, 2009)

Fantastic!!


----------



## GreenBliss (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm glad everything went great for your tanks.


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

It is really great. 
Thanks you - you were all great support

I just hooked up a few lights.
Ahhhhhhhhhhhh peace and quiet .......
with one hell of a view.


Yeeeeehhaaaaa

Probably take a few days to get it all up and running but that is fine with me 

Thanks again to each of you 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Michael T (Jan 1, 2013)

Congrats. Happy everything turned out great for your tanks.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm a bit late to this thread, but glad to hear things made it okay. 

'no hassles'...

Might want to consider running some carbon the next couple days, just for cheap insurance/etc.

Probably not what you want to hear, but when I first seen the 'termites' heading, my first thought was 'cool, cheap/free live food'


----------



## fablau (Feb 7, 2009)

Aquaticz, thank you so much for posting your experience here, I have 4 tanks and I am going to have your exact same kind of fumigation (Monday to Friday) in a month or so, therefore I am going to try what you have described here. I have just a question: when you left your sealed tanks inside, did you turn off all the equipment? It is my understanding you removed the filters completely: where did you out all the media inside?

I know this is a old thread, but more details on that would be great. In my big 75gl tank, I have a wet/dry filter, and I guess better stop everything to avoid mixing poisoning air with water... What do you think?


----------



## Aquaticz (Dec 26, 2009)

fablau said:


> Aquaticz, thank you so much for posting your experience here, I have 4 tanks and I am going to have your exact same kind of fumigation (Monday to Friday) in a month or so, therefore I am going to try what you have described here. I have just a question: when you left your sealed tanks inside, did you turn off all the equipment? It is my understanding you removed the filters completely: where did you out all the media inside?
> 
> I know this is a old thread, but more details on that would be great. In my big 75gl tank, I have a wet/dry filter, and I guess better stop everything to avoid mixing poisoning air with water... What do you think?


I kept the media alive. I left a small amount of water in the ahem canister. I opened up both pots and placed the filters outside, in shade with a breeze. It kept the media alive.

Bump: must remove all equipment


----------



## fablau (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank you for your reply and info, appreciated. As I am discussing on another thread on these forums, and very detailed on this one:

http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php?t=17533

I plan to keep filters running with carbon inside, and add airlines back and forth from outside. That should make the trick. Thanks!


----------

